

Ask HN: What does it mean to think like a programmer? - dannygarcia

As a designer turned developer I've struggled with that definition because it seems to imply that you have to be born that way.<p>Can't programming just be learned? Is that a reference geared toward mathematical theory?
======
dAnjou
[http://www.penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/so-you-want-to-
be-a...](http://www.penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/so-you-want-to-be-a-
developer-part-1)

